# So Its that time of year again. ECLSTS Who's going and for what.



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

So about a month to go,

Who's going and what are 

you guys looking to buy.

My list is short this year as 

Im saving for some, Well a bunch 

of those Tri level Autoracks from

USA when they arrive.

Im sure i can find something to buy









Or maybe just some good old Train guy

conversations.

Also get to stop by and chat with my 

Favorite Manufactures and Dealers.

Is this show really worth a 11 hour round trip? 


Yes.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOO and I need to catch up with 

Stan,he will be in our part

of the country for the show.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to see if Larry will shoot his eye out or if he'll really wear that yellow speedo. It is sort of like a train wreck, where I don't REALLY want to see it, but I cannot avoid a spectacle, either.

Might be getting a New Haven RS-3 if they are around. Probably pick up a couple of the show gons. 

Mostly, I am going to play trains with the CT G Scalers, have fun and talk to folks . Finding deals is secondary.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going.









This will be the first large scale event I've attended. 


I'm hoping to find:

Some Llagas tie strips and rail.

Ozark castings of all sorts (want to start building some cars)


And maybe a Ruby boiler wrap. 


I really don't know what to expect as far as what vendors will be there but I hope the ones I listed above will be. Secondly I'm looking forward to putting a bunch of faces with names. Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday with a long-time friend. Have not nailed down what I will buy as yet. Was hot for the PCC trolley until I found out that it's 1:29. Everything else I have in traction is either 1:24 or 1:22.5. 1:29 works out way too small, so another HLW interurban may fill the PCC's spot. Sort of interested in a PA Reading Seashore Lines RDC3. Will not decide until I see it in the flesh. 

May bring the Brandywind & Gondor freight train if I get everything built by then. BUT I will need a siding to park it on, and I no longer have any contacts among the guys who set up the big layouts. Time will tell. 

Counting the days, 
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yo Mark, you taking off a day of work Friday, or is MB letting you go on Saturday?

I'm going Saturday, and I'm going to ask Lewis when the Kuppler will come in. I'm saving my $$$ for a 2-8-0 but I might put that in to long term bonds. It's usually the unexpected finds that I come home with. Always a tough call when you can't do both days. 

Friday great selection. 
Saturday picked over but great deals. 

Tom P


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom

Right now, I am planning on being there most of the day Friday and a few hours in the morning on Saturday. I will have Luke and MK with me on Saturday, so that will be 'interesting'. Want to stop by the house on your way home and do a short run, trains or 2 legged?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll probably sneak up on Friday, or maybe if my wife wants to go we'll go up on Saturday. Our railway has been completely out of business this winter because we're adding on to our house and th yard is a mess and the garden is pretty inaccessible. If someone is blowing out USA docksiders I might have to bite


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody want to take the MLS anniversary car if I can get it to you on time? And does anybody else want to receive it there in a hand-off?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Scored a bunch of stuff last year, so I'll be there again this year. -Kevin.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Mik, 

I could run it over. Let me know and we can get together some time.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be there friday and saturday as usual..................Jim Miller


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I will be there both days with the live steam group. Maybe looking for some good deals on some rolling stock. See you all there.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll be there on Friday and Saturday. 
I'll be picking up my new PRR PA/PB1's from Axel with fresh Zimo sound and DCC installs.

My list will be;
1) a few show cars
2) looking for past show cars
3) a PRR heavyweight set
4) a PRR RS3
5) a couple of USAT container 6 packs
6) and any bargains that may be around

I'll also be bringing some trade material, and several extra cases of Aristo Stainless Steel track to sell or trade.

Ron


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill be there again this year all days with the SEPGRS group in the layout hall. 

All im looking for is 16 foot curves, a box of 5 foot straights and an auto reversing unit( dont know where the one i had got to!)


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicky[/b]








I'll be there ! REX[/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and myself will be there friday also there will be about twenty of our club members nogers there. I would hope to meet some of the mls folkes there. It would be nice if we had some sort of tags or badges to see who is a mls person and yes i know some people will say I DON,T NEED NO STINKING BADGES joke. Any way hope to see you there friday.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

BRING YOUR MLS BADGE.. group photos.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow,

Rexy going to be there too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im going to have to put my badge on so Rexy can find me.












Heres a group photo of some of us waiting to use the bathroom.






















hah hah hah


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have decided to make the trip. We have a new 20 foot trailer and roll-on carts. So now it just the matter of a long drive.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 25 Feb 2011 12:32 PM 
I'm going.









This will be the first large scale event I've attended. 


I'm hoping to find:

Some Llagas tie strips and rail.

Ozark castings of all sorts (want to start building some cars)


And maybe a Ruby boiler wrap. 


I really don't know what to expect as far as what vendors will be there but I hope the ones I listed above will be. Secondly I'm looking forward to putting a bunch of faces with names. Can't wait to see you all there! 



Nutz,
I doubt you'll find Llagas products on sale - though if you tell one of the dealers what you want they will bring it with them. The show has always been sponsored by Aristocraft, so it is heavy on the 1/29th modern era.

Clem at Warrior Run Loco Works has a big Fn3 track and sells Ozark - and probably Llagas. He's set up in the layout room, not the dealer room, and has a big spread of Ozark and other parts.

I don't know of a supplier of Ruby boiler wraps, so can't help you there! [What do you want it for, anyway? Though that probably belongs in a different thread!] 

There's a Vendor list on the ECLSTS website http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/cat_index_22.html.

For obscure things like Ruby boiler wrap I'd email Clem and see what he can bring for you. http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been looking fwd to it for a year. Missed Sept and had to to cell calls with a buddy to spend my money!
Looking for brass track and switches, new or used
reversing unit
Detail parts
Small switchers 
BM new climax? Is it out yet?
Co models definitely!

And lots of layoutsphotos and ideas to bring back, best of all

Jerry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there. Just lookin for odds and ends mostly. Maybe a few tankers in 1:20


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Pete, 

Thanks for the heads up of what to expect at ECLSTS. A member contacted me after seeing my post, so initial track needs may be taken care of. What a great site! As for the Ruby, I should welcome the practice and make a wrapper my self. But with respect to time crunches that hit me regularly, I thought it might be nice to just buy one if I saw it. I got a Ruby before Christmas and want to give it a make over now. I'm going to make it a small industrial 0-4-0 for my layout. I promise to post the Pics. As for ECLSTS... I wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This will be my first ECLSTS. 

Because of airline schedules and other factors, I should be arriving at the Holiday Inn late Wednesday evening. 

I'm really looking forward to it..


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, at the Holiday Inn, on Thursday afternoon. I'm going to purchase a few odds and ends but most of all to talk trains with friends.

Doc


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

You are not listed on the ECLSTS site as a vendor. Will you have a booth, or are you going to be there just to have fun? 

Mike


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there. Probably nothing on my shopping list as I'll be picking up two NH RS-3s when they come in which should be just before the show. I'll be there to visit and check things out and help the Central CT group thanks to Mark and Larry.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I should be running trains somewhere in the layout room on Friday - probably on Mike's steam track.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 26 Feb 2011 09:14 AM 
We have decided to make the trip. We have a new 20 foot trailer and roll-on carts. So now it just the matter of a long drive. 


Glad to see your going to make the trip.

Its a good show, even

Though ARISTO has there hands in it







HE HE HE


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike O on 27 Feb 2011 07:47 AM 
Stan, 

You are not listed on the ECLSTS site as a vendor. Will you have a booth, or are you going to be there just to have fun? 

Mike Mike.... I'll be holding one or 2 decal clinics. It hasn't been confirmed for one or 2. One will be at 9:45 Friday morning. 

The rest of the time will be having fun....


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I should be there from Wednesday on with the CCTGG though my vacation has not been approved yet. 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, Who else will be going,

Getting close...... 11 more shopping days.


Were are you meeting ??????

Will there be food at the meeting place.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 13 Mar 2011 05:18 PM 
OK, Who else will be going,

Getting close...... 11 more shopping days.


Were are you meeting ??????

Will there be food at the meeting place.












Nick - I will be at the ECLSTS to do my 8th consecutive workshop on electronics and trains -The title is:


*Electronics, Microcontrollers & Trains
*Electronic Gizmos, Gadgets, Tips, Tricks & More! 
•



It is scheduled for 11:00 am on Friday - hope to see you there!

dave


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave,

I need to chat with you,

Greg told me you built him a speedo car ?

I need one for My RR as well.

I will try to look you up.

So many people to meet ,

so little time.

I will be there Sat only.

I will be wearing a Green Harley Sweatshirt .


1st stop will be Larry O.............

Maybe Jim and Mark will be there..


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, 
I hope to get a chance to meet you there. A MLS photo would be great. Anyone for Five Star Burgers after the show? 
LAO


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
make sure you get a photo of you and Mike Kidman, but watch out for Rene , she bits.. 
They should have some really good sales on older stock.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 13 Mar 2011 06:57 PM 
Nick 
make sure you get a photo of you and Mike Kidman, but watch out for Rene , she bits.. 
They should have some really good sales on older stock. 









Im also hopin to come home with some new 60ft ers and Maybe a couple of Beer Tank cars.......... Maybe

Maybe AML will have some mock ups of the new Grain cars............


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Nick,[/b]
I will see you there, you say you will be wearing a pink Honda tank top?







Rex[/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

SPosted By Santafe 2343 on 13 Mar 2011 07:34 PM 
OK Nick,[/b]
I will see you there, you say you will be wearing a pink Honda tank top?







Rex[/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Sorry Rex,

Forgot you were comin. 


I will catch up with you on Sat.............


pink Honda tank top[/b] 












I assume you will be Hanging with Fred T?

I heard you wanted to Tatoo my 3 freshly painted CSX GP-40s


that im picking up from Fred...........he he he


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I'll keep an eye out for you, but with two kids in tow, I won't have much time to slap you a high five.

LArry: Do you mean 5 guys burgers and fries?! They're more than a mouthful there, too. But the staff is not really as easy on the eyes as your 'favorite spot'.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 13 Mar 2011 06:54 PM 
Stan, 
I hope to get a chance to meet you there. A MLS photo would be great. Anyone for Five Star Burgers after the show? 
LAO 
They just opened one of those here. Im going to run out and try it Today.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is your first time to one, make sure you are within 200 feet of the toilet about 45-55 minutes after you finish lunch. You won't get much notice before you go to "Code Brown".


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

We will be arriving Friday afternoon and i cant wait. I really need to see some trains running as it has been a long Winter.
Also hope to get some good buys this year, thats why we are coming a day early, we mostly have come on Saturdays in the past.
We look forward to meeting people and seeing trains. Only 5 days to go.

Fred


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have the money to go. I thought I could get the time off but alas the boss is out of town and thus cannot approve a vacation day, and I've got things I should be spending the money on. So another year passed up. Someday when the show becomes a WEEKEND show I will go. 

Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be heading north soon. I hope to drop in briefly on Friday to put the B&G RR freight train in the contest. I'll be hanging around on Saturday. 

Best Wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

I see that CUTCO has a booth at the show. You should have tried to go along with the Sales rep and had your trip 'paid for'.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously Mark? That's funny! Sadly that rep would likely be from a regional or local sales office and not from the factory. I'd love to see the numbers on that booth though! LOL! Sadly have already made family plans for the weekend and will try for either the Fall show or next spring again. Likely next spring as I tend to have a bit more money then. 

Have a great time everyone! 

Chas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

We are loaded up and Rolling......









Gonna be real quiet around here for a couple of days..............


----------

